# Tivo IOS8 app crashes on startup



## Mark Rubin (Jul 20, 2002)

Hi

please forgive me if asked & answered but I am seeking help:

since I updated iPads to IOS 8.02, my Tivo app crashes at start up: wired Ethernet/static IP

one iPad with IOS7x the app still works

I have tried everything (removed/reinstall app, different WAP, IP address, tried wireless Tivo ...) and believe it is a Tivo issue, but I cannot get anyone at Tivo to help

any help would be appreciated

Mark

*edit: Tivo fixed this issue in an iPad app updae 20 Nov *


----------



## SrLANGuy (Dec 26, 2001)

Mark Rubin said:


> Hi
> 
> please forgive me if asked & answered but I am seeking help:
> 
> ...


iOS 8.1 will be out tomorrow and maybe it will help. I'd also suggest restarting your TiVo, wireless router, and iPad too. Good luck!

I have an iPad mini and an iPad Air, both have iOS 8.0.2 and the TiVo app works fine (although the app has always been a little buggy).


----------



## Mark Rubin (Jul 20, 2002)

thanks

I tried everything you mentioned: I can access the app but not from my home: I tried a different WAP, a different IP address, rebooted everything

Problem is Tivo support just does not support: one CSR told me they do not support IOS 8.02: another told me this was the first such report: yet when I do web searches I see others have the same issue

the app starts, I see connecting spin, then it crashes back to IOS main screen

My one iPad with IOS 7 works fine...


----------



## Mark Rubin (Jul 20, 2002)

upgraded to 8.1

app still crashes

anyone want to buy an almost new Tivo Roamio Pro? I just don't want to deal with this any more


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Mark Rubin said:


> upgraded to 8.1
> 
> app still crashes
> 
> anyone want to buy an almost new Tivo Roamio Pro? I just don't want to deal with this any more


Does it have lifetime service?


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

FWIW, I have been using the TiVo app very heavily since early September (been doing a LOT of traveling) on my iPad (gen 4) and I upgraded to iOS 8 when it became available and have had no problems. I have been able to both download and stream on iOS 8. I did not upgrade to 8.0.1 or 8.0.2 on my iPad, but I did take 8.0.1 and 8.0.2 on my iPhone and the TiVo app works there as well. I have not yet taken the 8.1 upgrade on either device.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Mark Rubin said:


> upgraded to 8.1
> 
> app still crashes
> 
> anyone want to buy an almost new Tivo Roamio Pro? I just don't want to deal with this any more


Let me get this straight. You have an app that works on your device with iOS7, doesn't work on your device with iOS8 although other people report no problems with running it on iOS8 and you expect _*TiVo*_ to figure out what the problem is? But you "just don't want to deal with this any more." so you're selling your _*TiVo?*_

Yeah makes perfect sense.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

You've got the early adopter woes...  you gotta wait several weeks-months/versions in with major updates like this one or you run the risk...

Seems like only a quarter to a third of the apps on my Ipad have had IOS 8 functionality/stability updates so far. A few have had several. Because the majority of my core apps haven't gotten updates, I'm still on IOS 7 on my Ipad 4, which crashes every day as it is.


----------



## ort (Jan 5, 2004)

Mine also crashes all the time and it sucks.

I've given TiVo a lot of money through the years and it's frustrating. I paid good money with the expectation that the features they advertise will actually work as described...


----------



## Mark Rubin (Jul 20, 2002)

ort said:


> Mine also crashes all the time and it sucks.
> 
> I've given TiVo a lot of money through the years and it's frustrating. I paid good money with the expectation that the features they advertise will actually work as described...


yes I agree: very frustrating

and Tivo customer service does not have a clue: if I could just get a straight answer from them it would help: all I get is the run around

what really gets me is some users report their app works with IOS 8....


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

ort said:


> Mine also crashes all the time and it sucks.
> 
> I've given TiVo a lot of money through the years and it's frustrating. I paid good money with the expectation that the features they advertise will actually work as described...


The Android version is working nicely now, so you can always pick up a Nexus 7 and go nuts.


----------



## mpnret (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Rubin said:


> what really gets me is some users report their app works with IOS 8....


My Ipad has been working fine on IOS 8.0.2 and before that IOS 8.0. I did have some problems early on but I think that may have coincided with the spinning blue circle TiVo server issues.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

ort said:


> Mine also crashes all the time and it sucks.
> 
> I've given TiVo a lot of money through the years and it's frustrating. I paid good money with the expectation that the features they advertise will actually work as described...


And how much have you given Apple? Have you complained to _*them?*_

This is like blaming TiVo for crappy support for CableCARD by the MSOs or TWC marking most everything copy protected.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

ort said:


> Mine also crashes all the time and it sucks.
> 
> I've given TiVo a lot of money through the years and it's frustrating. I paid good money with the expectation that the features they advertise will actually work as described...


If you were responding to me, I was referring to the fact that IOS 7 crashes every day for me. Task-switch too quick with larger apps/games and its almost 100% reproducible. Im pretty tired of the the friggin black screen with the apple. I literally have to count to 5 between apps to have a healthy chance of launching. IOS 6 and older, it was pretty darn solid. Pretty terrible design that it simply runs out of memory and croaks. This alone has stopped me from upgrading from my Ipad 4 and has me pondering what my next tablet should be.

The tivo app has been solid, outside of streaming quirks.

lol I just woke it up and got the black screen.


----------



## saronian (Aug 22, 2004)

Mark Rubin said:


> ...I have tried everything (removed/reinstall app, different WAP, IP address, tried wireless Tivo ...) and believe it is a Tivo issue, but I cannot get anyone at Tivo to help
> 
> any help would be appreciated
> 
> Mark


I'm using the TiVo App 3.3.1 on an iPad 2 & iPhone 6 without a problem. It worked with iOS 7 and now iOS 8.1. So I would focus on your iPad.

It was a good idea to try reinstalling the app, but as you said noting has worked. I would try the following.

Delete the app from both the iPad and iTunes if you use it for syncing your apps and content.

Quit all apps running in the background on the iPad and then turn it off. Turn it back on and after the home screen is up, do a force restart by holding the down both the start and home buttons until it turns off.

Then start the iPad again and download and install the TiVo app.

If it still crashes there are two more things to try, both are a pain, but could help. Try resetting the network settings. That's in Settings / General / Reset / Reset Network Settings. Afterward you'll need to re-enter your Wi-Fi password on the iPad.

If it still crashes you can try restoring the system using iTunes.

Good luck.:up:


----------



## ljknight (Sep 6, 2013)

Mark Rubin said:


> upgraded to 8.1
> 
> app still crashes
> 
> anyone want to buy an almost new Tivo Roamio Pro? I just don't want to deal with this any more


What's your price?


----------



## ort (Jan 5, 2004)

lpwcomp said:


> And how much have you given Apple? Have you complained to _*them?*_
> 
> This is like blaming TiVo for crappy support for CableCARD by the MSOs or TWC marking most everything copy protected.


Yes, the TiVo app, which worked perfectly in iOS 6 and iOS 7, suddenly crashing every time you launch it on a wifi network that isn't your home network is obviously Apple's fault.

I mean, it's not like iOS 8 has been available to developers for testing for 5 months now or anything.

This is TiVo screwing up. If it was Apple, I would say so, but it isn't.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

ort said:


> Yes, the TiVo app, which worked perfectly in iOS 6 and iOS 7, suddenly crashing every time you launch it on a wifi network that isn't your home network is obviously Apple's fault.
> 
> I mean, it's not like iOS 8 has been available to developers for testing for 5 months now or anything.
> 
> This is TiVo screwing up. If it was Apple, I would say so, but it isn't.


So app developers are supposed to possibly mod their products every time Apple chooses to make some change to their OS? You've been drinking too much Apple juice.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

lpwcomp said:


> So app developers are supposed to possibly mod their products every time Apple chooses to make some change to their OS? You've been drinking too much Apple juice.


No, developers are supposed to follow the guidelines of the software development kit. When developers take shortcuts, and the OS changes, problems happen.

But, lets play the other side -- Apple changed something that broke or is causing problems for the app. These changes were surely laid out well in advance at the developers meeting. Developers are always given advance notice of changes that may affect their apps.

iOS, Android, Mac OS X, Windows...it's the same process. There's no upside for a hardware manufacturer to break apps...


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

DeltaOne said:


> No, developers are supposed to follow the guidelines of the software development kit. When developers take shortcuts, and the OS changes, problems happen.
> 
> But, lets play the other side -- Apple changed something that broke or is causing problems for the app. These changes were surely laid out well in advance at the developers meeting. Developers are always given advance notice of changes that may affect their apps.
> 
> iOS, Android, Mac OS X, Windows...it's the same process. There's no upside for a hardware manufacturer to break apps...


And the fact that others report that it does work on _*their*_ iOS8 systems means nothing to you? And you know for a fact that it is all TiVos fault? I misspoke when I used the phrase Apple juice. It's applesauce.

I also assume that your phone isn't jail broken.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

For those having trouble, I've been suffering the same crash-on-launch problem and found a workaround if you have a cellular-enabled device(iphone or ipad with cell). If I turn off wifi before launching, I can get into the app(it seems ok with using the cell network to launch and get initial data), and then I can re-enable wifi for streaming.

If I exit the app, then force-quit it (double tap home, slide up on the tivo app icon), leaving wifi enabled, the app then goes back to crashing on launch. And it also crashes if I just exit the app and do not re-enter it until much later. So this isn't in any way a permanent fix - and won't help with non-cellular ipads and ipods at all. But it might help some people until TiVo and/or Apple does whatever they need to do to fix this properly.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

lpwcomp said:


> And the fact that others report that it does work on _*their*_ iOS8 systems means nothing to you? And you know for a fact that it is all TiVos fault?


That some users do have problems with the TiVo app and some some don't doesn't say anything about who is at fault.

But I don't see how it can be Apple's fault -- they didn't write the code in the TiVo app!

Other streaming apps work fine, so the underlying APIs would seem to be okay.


----------



## Mark Rubin (Jul 20, 2002)

thanks for all the replies: I still have one iPad that I did not update to IOS 8 so I still can use the app on one iPad

this is like the old days when cablecards first came out and there were problems: Tivo would blame it on Comcast who in turn would blame it on Tivo

as a paying customer, I don't care who fixes it, I just want it fixed...and I want Tivo to step up and confirm there is a problem with their app and they are working to fix it, or to say they identified an IOS issue and asked Apple to fix it.... I don't think that is too much to ask


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

Amazon just updated their instant video app a couple days ago for IOS 8 problems. Amazon is what, 1000x bigger than Tivo? 10000x?

IOS 8 must be bug-free, this is Apple we're talking about here <cough>
http://www.gottabemobile.com/2014/10/21/ipad-air-2-release-date-tips/
(randomly chosen out of the available horde)

Anyway... back to reality: Mark, you said in the 1st post you "couldnt get anyone at tivo to help". What method(s) have you tried? Official forums? Calling support? Tweeting or emailing Margaret? Maybe an alternative method might yield better results?


----------



## Mark Rubin (Jul 20, 2002)

I called Tivo support and the CSR said he had never heard of the issue and they have NO reports from other users: he said he would log it as 'trending' meaning it was a new issue to them

and I went to CSR on line chat and the response I got was the Tivo app is not supported on IOS 8

to me neither answer is satisfactory

If you look at IOS app updates, you will see multiple updates of just about every other app to keep up with IOS 8xxx:now look at when the Tivo app last got updated....

I am sure it is quite an undertaking for these developers to keep up with IOS updates, but that is what they get paid to do


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Mark Rubin said:


> I called Tivo support and the CSR said he had never heard of the issue and they have NO reports from other users: he said he would log it as 'trending' meaning it was a new issue to them
> 
> and I went to CSR on line chat and the response I got was the Tivo app is not supported on IOS 8
> 
> ...


FWIW, I'm pretty sure I was having this issue prior to iOS8. I've had a number of issues with TiVo's app since I started using it. I don't really even attempt to stream very often..mostly just use it for remote scheduling.

Regardless of bugs, the TiVo app needs to be updated for the 6/6 Plus form factors, and probably for the 'improved streaming' that's being reported to come in the winter TiVo update. I'd hope that's coming soon, and with it bug fixes too (of course, knowing TiVo there will be all new bugs to live with when it happens).


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

gonzotek said:


> I don't really even attempt to stream very often..mostly just use it for remote scheduling.


I've found it easier and faster to use tivo.com for remote scheduling.


----------



## ort (Jan 5, 2004)

I just turn off wifi and use the app when I'm at work. It's annoying, but I can deal with it until they fix it. Which on TiVos schedule should be right around iOS 9 launches and breaks something else.


----------



## Mark Rubin (Jul 20, 2002)

so Tivo releases Version 3.4 update for IOS today...still no joy: still crashes on IOS 8xxx

still works on IOS 7xxx


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Mark Rubin said:


> so Tivo releases Version 3.4 update for IOS today...still no joy: still crashes on IOS 8xxx
> 
> still works on IOS 7xxx


That is so odd Mark.

I currently have 8xxx loaded on 5 devices, both phones and tablets, and it is working fine. I don't think you issue is the OS.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Mark Rubin said:


> so Tivo releases Version 3.4 update for IOS today...still no joy: still crashes on IOS 8xxx
> 
> still works on IOS 7xxx


Did you try the reset network on the device to see if that helped? And when you reinstall it.....does it already have your credentials? Did you consider an iCloud restore? No rhyme or reason why....but it sometimes can fix some things.

Also, sad to see the update today still has everything big on the iPhone 6.

-Kevin


----------



## Mark Rubin (Jul 20, 2002)

I tried all that...except the restore. when I delete the app and reinstall it, it makes me renter my email and password

then I called Tivo

this time I got a CSR who HAS heard of the issue: they hoped that their update today would have resolved it: she assured me the issue is known and they are working on it: that is about the best I can hope for

Funny story: I ordered an iPhone 6 (still did not get it yet, delivery got pushed back from original promised date)

as part of the deal, I got a $200.00 discount off a new iPad: got an iPad Air and it came with IOS 7: I will be sure not to update it until the issue is fixed (Tivo app works fine on IOS7)


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Mark Rubin said:


> I tried all that...except the restore. when I delete the app and reinstall it, it makes me renter my email and password
> 
> then I called Tivo
> 
> ...


Ah ok (sorry if I missed this).....so after the reinstall, the app launches fine, it only crashes after that?

If that's the case then it sounds to be definitely something on Tivo's side. Weird that it's not affecting everyone on iOS 8. Wonder what about your network is freaking it out?!?

-Kevin


----------



## Mark Rubin (Jul 20, 2002)

no: the app works on IOS 7: not on IOS8
if I had a network problem, it would not work on IOS7....


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Mark Rubin said:


> no: the app works on IOS 7: not on IOS8
> if I had a network problem, it would not work on IOS7....


I'm at a loss then, other than trying a restore.

The other thing you can try, since an iOS restore is so easy.....is wipe your device and setup as new and see if on a new device it works. Then you can always try the restore and see if that is what is causing the issue.

Just make sure to do an iCloud/iTunes backup first 

-Kevin


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

That is exactly what I would do. Set it up as new and install the TiVo app as the first app. It would be a relatively easy test and has a high likelihood of fixing your issue considering it works on most IOS 8 devices.

A cloud restore would bring you back to exactly where you are today if it doesn't work, so no risk.


----------



## ort (Jan 5, 2004)

Mine still crashes too. Maybe it's only on certain types of wifi networks.

I'll have to check.

When I'm at work, and connected to the network, it crashes on startup 100% of the time. If I turn off WiFi and launch it on LTE, it works fine.

I also notice they didn't optimize for the iPhone 6. Super lame TiVo.


----------



## Mark Rubin (Jul 20, 2002)

I did a full reset of an iPad running 8xxx erasing all content and settings

instead of using iCloud backup, I set it up as a new iPad and downloaded only the Tivo app and signed in:* it immediately crashed*

this is absolutely, positively a Tivo issue


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

Not a problem on any of my iOS 8 devices with any version I've ever tried running on them (8.0x, or 8.1).


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

ort said:


> Mine still crashes too. Maybe it's only on certain types of wifi networks.
> 
> I'll have to check.
> 
> ...


What do you mean - crashes? It doesn't work on my work wifi either...

If I try to login, this just takes me back to the login page.


----------



## Mark Rubin (Jul 20, 2002)

when i tap the Tivo icon, it goes to the Tivo app, the wheel spins, it say connecting...then crashes: i.e. it goes back to iPad home screen in a matter of seconds

I understand some IOS 8xxx users have no issues, that is what makes this particularly frustrating

again when I do this on IOS 7xxx iPads, it works


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Mark Rubin said:


> when i tap the Tivo icon, it goes to the Tivo app, the wheel spins, it say connecting...then crashes: i.e. it goes back to iPad home screen in a matter of seconds
> 
> I understand some IOS 8xxx users have no issues, that is what makes this particularly frustrating


And yet


> this is absolutely, positively a Tivo issue


.


----------



## Mark Rubin (Jul 20, 2002)

^^^

if you can think of anything I missed in troubleshooting this, please post it here and I will try it


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

DeltaOne said:


> I've found it easier and faster to use tivo.com for remote scheduling.


I find just the opposite to be true. TiVo dot com sucks at scheduling and I can do it on the TiVo app much quicker and seamlessly.


----------



## gizmo-greg (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm having the same issue, which started immediately after upgrading to an iPhone 6 and upgrading to iOS8 on my ipad mini. Same issued continued with 8.01, 8.02 and 8.1. To those of you that aren't having problems under iOS8, can you tell us a bit about your home network and Tivo? It could be helpful to know your router make/model, wifi gear if separate from router, Tivo software version, etc. 

Since I can factory default my ipad, only install the Tivo app, and still get the crash tells me there is some interaction between the home network and Tivo app that causes the crash, or between my Roamio's and the Tivo app causing the crash.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

gizmo-greg said:


> I'm having the same issue, which started immediately after upgrading to an iPhone 6 and upgrading to iOS8 on my ipad mini. To those of you that aren't having problems under iOS8, can you tell us a bit about your home network and Tivo? It could be helpful to know your router make/model, wifi gear if separate from router, Tivo software version, etc.
> 
> Since I can factory default my ipad, only install the Tivo app, and still get the crash tells me there is some interaction between the home network and Tivo app that causes the crash, or between my Roamio's and the Tivo app causing the crash.


I have 2 iPad minis and 2 iPhone 6.....all on iOS 8....all working with Tivo.

I have 2 Roamio's (Basic/Plus), both connected via ethernet back to an Airport Extreme AC (latest version).

It does sound like it's some interaction between the app, iOS 8 and the network, since some people are able to get it to work on a different network or over cellular.

For those at home with it crashing....if you have a phone that let's you connect to it's cell network, I'd try disconnecting from your current WiFi router and connecting to your phone to see if that works.

-Kevin


----------



## quadhog (Oct 15, 2007)

You are not alone - I have had this exact problem on my iPad (and then a new iPad added to the household) as well.

After many uninstall/re-installs, I would open app (it auto-logins) then gets to the directory of found TiVos - in my case a Roamio Plus and a Premiere with Streamer and the app would "crash to desktop; albeit Apple desktop.

I connected via a cellular mi-fi last night and the app loads right up with no issues.

WTH?


----------



## Andrewp75 (Aug 4, 2004)

Just when tivo was working so well. Same problem here, I sense a roamio side incremental update that broke things


----------



## Ramsey_Steve (Apr 11, 2003)

Am still experiencing the same crash-on-launch issues, and similar to other's experience have found that the app runs fine over my iPad's cellular data network.

Have updated the app to 3.4, iOS to 8.1.1, and have tried deleting and reinstalling the app, resetting my WiFi settings, etc, all to no avail.


----------



## shoek (Jan 23, 2002)

TiVo just release v3.4.1 of their app which the release notes state fixes "... a network discovery issue that causes a crash on startup in iOS8".

Sounds like this thread helped to get something fixed!


----------



## grey ghost (Feb 2, 2010)

My iPad Air 2 and my iPhone 6 are both running 8.1.1. I haven't had any problems with any of the Tivo apps. I'm currently running Tivo 3.4.1(the latest) and I'm still not having any problems.


----------



## Mark Rubin (Jul 20, 2002)

*FIXED

Version 3.4.1 Nov 20

We have addressed a network discovery issue that resulted in a crash at start up when running IOS 8*

*Thank you Tivo*


----------



## Ramsey_Steve (Apr 11, 2003)

Yes, FIXED .. at last.

Thanks TiVo!


----------

